
AWS Certified Developer – Associate Exam Tips (2020) - rajanpanchal
https://blog.rajanpanchal.net/aws-certified-developer-associate-exam-tips-2020
======
ecstasy1857
Liked the tip to find answers in another questions. Do they ask any of VPC
questions?

~~~
tvaustin
I don't think they ask. At least it wasn't in the exam I had.

